# Checked out a possible location for a show.



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I looked at the conference room I was thinking of for a show. It's not huge, but would still be large enough for a descent show. I still need to look into permits and legal stuff. I think I could sell table space at $20 to $30 per table if there is enough vendors. Is this too much? I'm not sure about general admission yet. I also need to figure out what day works best Sat. or Sun. I'm thinking next fall for this one. I also would like to avoid conflict with other shows. If there is a show list out there please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man the local flea market here charges 50 bucks for a space i wouldnt think it was enough


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I pay $45 for a 6ft table at the Beers shpws and $20 for a helper and buyer's admission is $6 or $7 and its well worth it. Don't forget you will have to pay for some advertising.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm not exactly sure what the best way to advertise is. It seems like the internet is about the best and easiest way to reach people. I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't really know either, but you've got to get the locals.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*A guess...*

Take the number of tables that will comfortably fit in the place and then divide the room cost by the number of tables you think you can sell... (I never priced one of these things so I dont know...) 
I am guessing that you would want the sales from to tables to cover room cost.
The take at the gate would cover any advertising and possibly insurance...
I would hope that you could recover anything you put into it except the time...
Scott


----------

